
Robin. The smarter smartphone. by Nextbit - flippyhead
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nextbit/robin-the-smarter-smartphone/description
======
chaoticelf13
I'm really digging the style of this phone. Too bad I just picked up a OnePlus
Two.

